# Batson XP842 Build



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

This is a Batson XP842 that I recently built. The blank was hydro-dipped in a flat carbon fiber pattern by Jay Potts (Bad Boy Custom Rods). The rear grip/butt was custom made by Jerry (GOAGS) by way of Chris Lemburg (TMan) and matched up to a Matagi reel seat painted in "Real Marble". The guide train is the AmTac Microlite guides. A Jamaican $5 coin was imbedded into the butt as well per request.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great Build!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

The marble reel seat and white acrylic looks good together. Good job.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good colors, good build. See if people who hold it complement on how light it is, but it will be that extra weight on the handle back that balances it out.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Dang it!!!!!! 
I know you made Jerry proud . You definitely put the grips to good use bro. Well done!!!


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Awsome job


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

johnmyjohn said:


> Good colors, good build. See if people who hold it complement on how light it is, but it will be that extra weight on the handle back that balances it out.


You're exactly right. The weight in your hand was phenomenally light with the heavier handle/butt. The guy the received the rod complimented that it was the lightest rod in his collection for that very same reason.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

2400tman said:


> Dang it!!!!!!
> I know you made Jerry proud . You definitely put the grips to good use bro. Well done!!!


Thanks Chris! You get half the credit for hooking me up with those grips! I'm going to see if Jerry can build me another set, but with a different acrylic.










I have another of the same reel seats being shipped to me today with a few others I ordered. I have a couple of the MHX Gen II SJ782 blanks that Jay Potts dipped for me in the same pattern as well. This is a rod I need to recreate for myself. It hurt when I had to hand it over...


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the compliments. This was a fun build and i'm looking forward to recreating it for myself soon!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

TXFishSlayer said:


> Thanks Chris! You get half the credit for hooking me up with those grips! I'm going to see if Jerry can build me another set, but with a different acrylic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow! I like that!! A lot!!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

I do too! Here's to hoping!


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

2400tman said:


> Dang it!!!!!!
> I know you made Jerry proud . You definitely put the grips to good use bro. Well done!!!


Heck yeah, I'm proud of what Armando did with em! Really looks nice! I've been away from the 'net for a week...lots of good stuff being built right now.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

purty


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

:texasflag

Congrats ,nice work and nice rod.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all of the great comments! I never thought it would get this much attention.

I'm glad that I posted this one. Very few rods I build ever get shared here. I guess I'll have to start posting more often.


----------

